# Perspective and Time are Powerful Tools



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

Post has been redacted for privacy concerns, I apologize.


----------



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

Your posts are so raw. 

What your ex does not realize... she is going to have to break free from the thoughts of others and make decisions for herself. Only then will she know what she wants. Why does she want to R? It sounds like she is having a battle between her head and her heart. Her head is her mother and her heart is her desire to be with you. Hence the frustration and anger associated with the meatloaf. Poor thing, she is trying to be what she thinks u want instead of who she is. 

I guess time and perspective can work both ways, either u figure what the world? Or you figure, I can't live without my spouse! 

Your ex is gonna be alright eventually.


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

You are so right. The fight has always been between the woman she wants to be and the child her mom wants to keep. When i met her her mom wasnt around. Its sad but i think her mom has won. Im ready to throw in the towel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

I was thinking about your ex... your situation. 

It's really sad that people will influence others so that they do not have to spend lonely days alone. Her mom is prob extremely jealous that her daughter found and married a decent guy and her own husband does not want her and she is miserable. So she tries to keep her daughter close by ruining her chances of happiness. Wow. So selfish. And your ex cannot see it. I am so sorry. 

I hope you find your happiness Confused!


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words. It really is strange how people can change. I hope you find happiness as well. How is your NC going? Send me a PM if you want to talk about it there.


----------

